# Dunhill 965 - redux



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is a blend that is worth more than a few words of exclamation or derision. 965 is, for my money, the 21st century benchmark of english tobacco. Toss some latakia in a can and it's english alright but the Dunhill brand has done it with a clean, balanced blend for many, many years. It is neither a clumsy, excessively dark, pile of smoked leaf (Mississippi Mud, for example, on one end) or the original flair for delicate nuance of the Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader with its' oriental tinge and hint of a lavender soapdish.

Dunhill, whatever and wherever it is today, has kept 965 soft, gentle and roundly in the middle since it left the Murray production facility years ago. While the old Murray blend may have been a sweeter and more poignant rendition of center-english, Murray is long gone, latakia blends don't age so well anyhow and we live in the world we live in.

While the Dunhill "London Mixture" rings with similarity of purpose, 965 is still my definition of english tobacco. Balanced - centered - speaks for itself. There are latakia blends I prefer to 965 but it remains the one I refer people to for an intelligent start on the species.

And I love the can and, like all Dunhill branded gear, I like the inside paper packaging. Nice comforting color and a steady-Eddie font. :noidea: So sue me. I like it.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

This may be one of my favorite Dunhill blends


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dj1340 said:


> This may be one of my favorite Dunhill blends


And, seriously - what's not to like? The _worst_ thing anyone could call it would be "inoffensive" in my view.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Great reviews on the newly U.S. release Dunnies, Dan. I'm about to try some of these blends for the first time in the new tins, so your take really hits the spot. Thanks.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Zeabed said:


> Great reviews on the newly U.S. release Dunnies, Dan. I'm about to try some of these blends for the first time in the new tins, so your take really hits the spot. Thanks.


You're welcome, Ed. I live to serve (Dunhill reviews).


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

I must agree it does seem to be the level where the bar has been set, all others tend to be a touching up to suit somebody. I have been smoking some that has been cellared from 2000 and it is quite something to behold.


----------

